# Bike-Marathon-Event-OWL



## Pedalradler (5. November 2013)

Ein Hallo an alle aus OWL & Grenzgebiet,

würdet Ihr an einem größeren Event (z.B. Marathon) im Raum OWL im Sommer/Spätsommer teilnehmen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. November 2013)

Klingt noch sehr vage 
Schönes Wetter, Trailanteil mind 10%, nette Leute drumherum.
Abwechselungsreiche Strecke, mit schönen Ausblicken 

==> Ja, um neues Veranstalter zu unterstützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten175 (6. November 2013)

Mich würden auf jeden Fall auch noch mehr Infos zur Entscheidung helfen...
Generell ja!!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## nippelspanner (7. November 2013)

Nö, meine Bikes sind alles 26er. 
Damit wird man auf solchen Veranstaltungen ausgelacht.
Außerdem habe ich keinen Race-Einteiler.


----------



## Pedalradler (7. November 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Nö, meine Bikes sind alles 26er.
> Damit wird man auf solchen Veranstaltungen ausgelacht.
> Außerdem habe ich keinen Race-Einteiler.



Natürlich gibt es auch die Familienrunde .... somit fällt dein 26er unter den Kinderbikes nicht auf. 

Rache-Einteiler .... like Borat ?


----------



## Pedalradler (7. November 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Klingt noch sehr vage
> Schönes Wetter, Trailanteil mind 10%, nette Leute drumherum.
> Abwechselungsreiche Strecke, mit schönen Ausblicken
> 
> ==> Ja, um neues Veranstalter zu unterstützen



Danke für den Hinweis ... das mit dem Wetter wird auf alle Fälle klappen !

Ja, es ist noch sehr vage, da Männer gerade in der groben Planung sind ... ist ja kein Kindergeburtstag ... 

Es gibt Events in Zierenberg, Großalmarode, Kellerwald, Willingen etc. aber in Raum OWL nichts.


----------



## nippelspanner (7. November 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Rache-Einteiler .... like Borat ?



Da muss ich ja die Bikini-Zone rasieren...!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. November 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis ... das mit dem Wetter wird auf alle Fälle klappen !
> 
> Ja, es ist noch sehr vage, da Männer gerade in der groben Planung sind ... ist ja kein Kindergeburtstag ...
> 
> Es gibt Events in Zierenberg, Großalmarode, Kellerwald, Willingen etc. aber in Raum OWL nichts.


 
Zählt für die die Challenge4MTB nicht?
Oder wenigstens der Marathon in Neuhaus im Solling?


----------



## Pedalradler (7. November 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Zählt für die die Challenge4MTB nicht?
> Oder wenigstens der Marathon in Neuhaus im Solling?



... alles, was nicht genannt worden ist (Ort), fällt unter etc. ....


----------



## Pedalradler (7. November 2013)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Da muss ich ja die Bikini-Zone rasieren...!



 Helm aber nicht vergessen ....


----------



## Peter88 (7. November 2013)

Wie wollt ihr dafür sorgen das es ein größeres Event wird ? "neue" marathons ohne anschluss an einer rennserie leiden eigentlich immer unter teilnehmer mangel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (7. November 2013)

> Es gibt Events in Zierenberg, Großalmarode, Kellerwald, Willingen etc. aber in Raum OWL nichts





Pedalradler schrieb:


> ... alles, was nicht genannt worden ist (Ort), fällt unter etc. ....


Die Challenge 4MTB Rennen sind aber auch in OWL. Und in Herford gibt es auch noch ein Std. rennen


----------



## Pedalradler (8. November 2013)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Wie wollt ihr dafür sorgen das es ein größeres Event wird ? "neue" marathons ohne anschluss an einer rennserie leiden eigentlich immer unter teilnehmer mangel..



Es muss sich abheben. Anders sein als andere Rennen. Das Gesamtpaket muss stimmen. Einfaches Rennen kann ja jeder (behaupte ich mal, ohne es genau zu wissen )

Wird bestimmt nicht einfach, aber vielleicht klappt das ja mit vielen guten Ideen, ein super Thema und vielen MTB begeisterte, die Lust haben.


----------



## Peter88 (9. November 2013)

Ok
Das hört sich gut an. Ich bin freudig gespant


----------



## exto (10. November 2013)

Das ist allerdings ein echtes Problem. Kämpfe ich auch mit


----------

